# Is it discrimination to hate people who say 'super!' ?



## Vanilla (15 Mar 2007)

Is it?


----------



## ACA (15 Mar 2007)

no


----------



## Sunny (15 Mar 2007)

ACA said:


> no


 
Super. Good to know


----------



## ACA (15 Mar 2007)

originally posted by *Sunny*


> Super. Good to know


 
Funny!!  Not sure Vanilla would agree tho??


----------



## Sunny (15 Mar 2007)

Do that many people say it? I am racking my brains as can't think of anyone I know that says it. Having said that, I don't know many people!


----------



## redstar (15 Mar 2007)

To quote one of Reggie Perrins more annoying side-kicks.......


" Great !, Smashing ! , Super !"


----------



## ACA (15 Mar 2007)

My own personal pet hate is 'K' and used by most children/teenagers as an appropriate answer for everything! (Come and get your dinner - K, how did your day/exam/lesson go?  - K!

Drives me nuts


----------



## michaelm (15 Mar 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Is it?


As long as they are white, male,  heterosexual, fully able, Christian, and an Irish national you'll be ok, otherwise you may find you're at least guilty of discrimination, if not being an ist and/or a phobe.


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2007)

I hate people who say 'like' all the time. 
I also hate people who are intolerant and people who generalise and people who dont use punctuation or know how to structure sentences properly.


----------



## Vanilla (15 Mar 2007)

> As long as they are white, male, heterosexual, fully able, Christian, and an Irish national you'll be ok, otherwise you may find you're at least guilty of discrimination, if not being an ist and/or a phobe.


 
How can I tell if they say the offending word on the phone? You might think you'd be able to tell male/female apart but I've been burned on that one before...



> I hate people who say 'like' all the time.


 
Me too! The only problem is that after any lenght of time talking to someone from Cork who has the affliction I say it too! Should I then hate myself? 

Should the title read 'discriminatory'? Damn you Purple! Now I'm checking my grammer instead of letting off steam! 

Is it wrong to be this cranky on a Thursday?


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Me too! The only problem is that after any length of time talking to someone from Cork who has the affliction I say it too! Should I then hate myself?


Self hate is not a good thing (but then again self love is a sin!) so don't do that. You have to get into the mind of Cork people in order to understand them so you are just doing your job properly there and that is laudable. The other group of people who say 'like' all the time is, like, teenage girls and, like, ohmygod, it's, like, so annoying!  



Vanilla said:


> Should the title read 'discriminatory'? Damn you Purple! Now I'm checking my grammer instead of letting off steam!


 Don't ask me! What the hell would I know? 



Vanilla said:


> Is it wrong to be this cranky on a Thursday?


 Not at all, get it out of your system or you will take it out on your family when you get home.


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Mar 2007)

Purple said:


> I hate ...people who *dont *use punctuation


----------



## ney001 (15 Mar 2007)

Purple said:


> I hate people who say 'like' all the time.
> I also hate people who are intolerant and people who generalise and people who dont use punctuation or know how to structure sentences properly.



I know it's like soooo totally annoying like OH MY GOD!


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


>



Yes, that's the idea


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Mar 2007)

"Is it discrimination to hate people who say 'super!' ?"

It could be a lot worse. They could constantly say "do you know what I mean" or "going forward". 

*[broken link removed]*


----------



## Betsy Og (15 Mar 2007)

I once dealt with a professional man from The Kingdom who prefaced everything he said with: "Look, lishten,..........." 


Which didn't overly concern me except that I initially thought he was arguing with everything I was saying  !! 

Since this is a particularly pedantic thread I'll point out in advance that "lishten" is not a typo but a phonetic representation of what he was saying to me. Not that I'm a posh speaker by a long long stretch, I too suffer from putting a "h" after every "s"  .


----------



## pat127 (15 Mar 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Is it?



As a lawyer you should surely be aware that in deference to the rank the correct mode of address is 'Superintendent'.


----------



## Newby (15 Mar 2007)

Everythime i read the word "super" in that thread I couldn't help think of [broken link removed]fella from South Park.


----------



## Gordanus (15 Mar 2007)

pat127 said:


> As a lawyer you should surely be aware that in deference to the rank the correct mode of address is 'Superintendent'.



I believe it's actually "Chief"


----------



## pat127 (15 Mar 2007)

Gordanus said:


> I believe it's actually "Chief"



That's how you address the young fella who books you for speeding.


----------



## Z100 (15 Mar 2007)

Absolutely
 Like
 Totally
  Amazing
 Riiiiiiight

In that order.


----------



## Marion (16 Mar 2007)

So, nothing wrong with "perfect!" or "obviously" then. 

Great!



Marion


----------



## Z100 (16 Mar 2007)

Marion said:


> So, nothing wrong with "perfect!" or "obviously" then.
> 
> Great!
> 
> ...



"Perfect" is grand, "obviously" is old hat, the 'like' brigade don't use it at all. So, nope, no objections.


----------



## Marion (16 Mar 2007)

Bushfire, That's just perfect!

Marion


----------



## Z100 (16 Mar 2007)

Marion said:


> Bushfire, That's just perfect!
> 
> Marion



Obviously.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Mar 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> I once dealt with a professional man from The Kingdom who prefaced everything he said with: "Look, lishten,..........."
> 
> 
> Which didn't overly concern me except that I initially thought he was arguing with everything I was saying  !!
> ...


 

That's wierd since the correct Kerry pronunciation is, of course, 'lishen'. The closer you get to the Cork border ( people of Rathmore- you know who I'm talking about) the more it ends on an upward inflexion.

Around here 'sh' appears in all sorts of words commonly, for example 'bishqit' for biscuit. 

Normal responses to questions here include 'grand', 'work away', 'very good' and so on. 'Actually' is a word that teenagers and younger children use frequently until they realise that that too is annoying. 'Super!' is just nerve grating. She must have been a foreigner, the more I think about it, from Dublin or someplace like that...


----------



## Betsy Og (16 Mar 2007)

My favourite "Kerryism" is:

"was no way _____ faith".

e.g. Jaysus, he was no way drunk faith lash night. Meaning he was very drunk last night.

Has the use of the word "whist" declined, I used it recently and only a percentage of the people were familiar with it. It basically means be quiet or shut up, depending on the tone. Probably not the most polite of terms.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Mar 2007)

LOL. That sentence should read either ' Faith he was no way drunk last night' or 'Jaysus, he was no way drunk lash night, faith.' 

A very subtle difference but it's all in the nuances.

'Whisht' would still be used but really only between people who are very familiar with each other, families etc. So you wouldn't hear it too often because of that.

Also phrases such as ' I do be going...', 'yerra', etc all still common place.


----------



## nelly (16 Mar 2007)

anyone annoyed by the starting of the sentence with "basically..."
Loike,You don't have to break it down to loike, that level if you know what I mean.


----------



## pat127 (16 Mar 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> My favourite "Kerryism" is:
> 
> "was no way _____ faith".
> 
> ...



A variation being "wudje ever hould yer whisht!'.


----------



## Z100 (16 Mar 2007)

pat127 said:


> A variation being "wudje ever hould yer whisht!'.



I didn't know you spoke Polish.


----------



## shootingstar (16 Mar 2007)

Purple said:


> You have to get into the mind of Cork people in order to understand them so you are just doing your job properly there and that is laudable. The other group of people who say 'like' all the time is, like, teenage girls and, like, ohmygod, it's, like, so annoying!



ohmygod us corkies have excellent speech like!!!!! your only jealous purple coz we have the best hurling team..... like  

My OH says "to be honest" at the beginning of ALOT of his sentences!!! grrrr....


----------



## annR (16 Mar 2007)

I say super all the time but then again I'm a Yank at heart anyway.  The corporate-speak has to be the worst.  Someone mentioned 'going foward'.  How about being asked to 'progress' or 'action'  something.  I hate the word 'bespoke' for some reason.  where did that come from.


----------



## oopsbuddy (16 Mar 2007)

Purple said:


> I hate people who say 'like' all the time.
> I also hate people who are intolerant and people who generalise and people who dont use punctuation or know how to structure sentences properly.






...like about nurses, eh Purple?



Quote:  "True, but I don't see them proposing anything other than "decrease my hours and increase my pay". That would be fine if their representatives didn't spend the rest of their time talking about a crisis in A&E (and everywhere else in the health service). "


----------



## oopsbuddy (16 Mar 2007)

Sorry, sorry, sorry....I couldn't resist replying to that comment about "generalising", but I certainly DO NOT want to re-open that debate on the nurses.

Happy Patrick's Day everyone!


----------



## Markjbloggs (16 Mar 2007)

Supoibe


----------



## pat127 (16 Mar 2007)

Bushfire said:


> I didn't know you spoke Polish.



нет, но я говорим русского


----------



## ACA (16 Mar 2007)

> originally posted by *pat 127*
> нет, но я говорим русского


sprechen Sie Russisch nicht aber haben Sie passierbares Deutsch!


----------



## Z100 (17 Mar 2007)

ACA said:


> sprechen Sie Russisch nicht aber haben Sie passierbares Deutsch!



Je suis


----------



## pat127 (17 Mar 2007)

ACA said:


> sprechen Sie Russisch nicht aber haben Sie passierbares Deutsch!




Ich bin erstaunt! Wie wissen Sie das?


----------



## ACA (17 Mar 2007)

> originally posted by *pat127*
> Ich bin erstaunt! Wie wissen Sie das?


 
Ich habe viele Talente, die nicht allgemein bekannt sind


----------



## pat127 (17 Mar 2007)

ACA said:


> Ich habe viele Talente, die nicht allgemein bekannt sind



Kann der Diskussionensleiter Deutsch sprechen, denken Sie? Wir sind weg vom Thema gegangen und werden wir in der Muehe sein!


----------



## annR (19 Mar 2007)

Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber es waere interessant zu sehen was passiert wenn wir weiter auf Deutsch diskutiert.  Er wird wahrscheinlich das Thema schliessen.


----------



## Superman (19 Mar 2007)

annR said:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber es waere interessant zu sehen was passiert wenn wir weiter auf Deutsch diskutiert.  Er wird wahrscheinlich das Thema schliessen.


Aber wenn wir beim Thema bleiben - dann soll die Sprache in der das Thema diskutiert wird egal sein:  meiner Meinung nach, ist das Wort _super_ in jenem Zusammenhang doch irritierend.


----------



## Z100 (19 Mar 2007)

Superman said:


> Aber wenn wir beim Thema bleiben - dann soll die Sprache in der das Thema diskutiert wird egal sein:  meiner Meinung nach, ist das Wort _super_ in jenem Zusammenhang doch irritierend.



I used Babel Fish to translate the above:

"But if we remain with the topic - then is the language in that the topic is discussed to be all the same: my opinion after, the word is super nevertheless in that connection irritating."


----------



## Superman (19 Mar 2007)

Bushfire said:


> "But if we remain with the topic - then is the language in that the topic is discussed to be all the same: my opinion after, the word is super nevertheless in that connection irritating."


But if we stay with the topic - then the language in which the topic is discussed shouldn't matter:  in my opinion, the word "super" is indeed irritating in that (particular) context.

I suspect Babelfish has difficulties with German grammar.


----------



## DOBBER22 (20 Mar 2007)

[broken link removed]


----------

